# Darkhouse spearfish



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

just wondering if anyone darkhouse spearfishes? I have been thinking about trying it but dont know what im doing or anyone who does it. if anyone would mind a tag along some day let me know i would much appreciate it. thanks


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Seen an article about darkhouse spear fishing in Dakota country magazine. Might give you some helpful info?


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks i appreciate that.


----------

